# Breeder in N. Alabama



## sobamaflyer (Jul 23, 2012)

Hoping members here could inform me of any derogatory dealings with a Sherry Cole of Arab (Huntsville) Alabama?

Thank you


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Look up the Magnolia Havanese and see if she is a member. You can also e-mail them and ask if they have any complaints with that breeder.


----------



## sobamaflyer (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for the tip, google seems to dead end in broken links for the club itself although I find half a dozen breeders referencing it as members.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I see what you mean. It has been 2 years since I contacted them. But Susan Hines (maybe Hinz) has a website. I believe that she in located in Northern Alabama. I am sure if she doesn't have puppies that she can recommend someone.


----------



## sobamaflyer (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for the point in the right direction. Susan appears to be in that same area. I've just sent her an email.

We are in S. Alabama. For the record I am not at all unhappy with Mrs. Cole to this point but just trying to make sure we do our due diligence, had a pretty bad experience with an English Bulldog breeder some years back.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

Our Southern Magnolia Havanese Club website is down but Sherry Cole is not a member. Susan Hines is a member and will be glad to help you find Havanese from quality breeders in that area.


----------

